# Benelli M1



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Have been looking along time and have had a hard time deciding on which shotgun to by next for upland hunting.
They are all really nice and a couple I WAS interested in are actually a little bit nicer than the Benelli M1, but i am baseing my decision on how they each fealt, weight , and balance, plus dependability.

I haven't heard much though on the dependability issue about this gun i want and would like some feed back from those that might know something.

I know theres a couple of benelli haters out there, so be cool :lol:

I know theres other shotguns out there that have the same great positives to them, but when I picked this gun up for the first time today, it just fealt right and its about $300 cheaper than the SPB, plus I dont need a 3 1/2" anyway.

thanks


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

My favorite, nicest shooting Benelli. In fact, the best performing and feeling gun I've ever shot. Awesome gun, top to bottom. Easy to break down. Love the raised rib (some don't). Ironically, I don't shoot it anymore. Since buying it, I've swithced to 20 for upland and use an SBE for waterfowl/turkeys.

They just started making the M1 in a 20 last year, but for some goofy reason, only in camo and black syn - no wood. The day they make a wood m1 20, my 20 Monte goes in trade or in the safe, and I'm back to an M1 for upland.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Now thats what I like to hear.
thanks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I bought one 3 years ago.I love it.It is by far the easiest gun to clean.5-10 min in the field and ready to go again.My 2 brothers liked mine so much,they each got one last year also.
I would suggest a 26 in. barrel if you get one.They swing very easy on pheasants and grouse.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

As I've quoted here many times before, "Benelli--performance worth the price". :lol: You can't beat it for dependabilty IMO (most of the anit-Benelli guys here feel so because of the problems with the Nova). Also, cleaning is SOOOOOOOOO much easier than a gas operated semi.

You will have to be the judge of the feel and balance of the gun.

I plan on getting an M-1 20 gauge some day. Last night I saw the ad for the M-1 turkey model with the pistol grip--sweet!!


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

I think you should buy an over and under. for upland game that is. thier the best! :lol:


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

their :withstupid:


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rock:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

they're


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

L O L :lol:


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

dere de dere de dere :lol:


----------

